
What Do Game Developers Think of Supporting Linux? - lsh
https://www.back2gaming.com/b2g-interviews/what-do-game-developers-think-of-supporting-linux/
======
jasonkostempski
I'd be interested to know if the stats are the same from Humble Bundle, GOG
and itch.io. Though the numbers may be less accurate since we don't have to
install and run invasive middle-man software to play DRM free games.

Edit: Lince Works/Aragami shares stats form those places but I've never heard
of that game, I'd rather see numbers from a popular game.

Edit 2: Actually, I'd like to see the numbers for a popular DRM-free game
specifically.

